# Como funciona la busqueda indexada (index search)?



## pipistrellum (Ago 12, 2006)

Hola soy nuevo, os he encotrado buscando la respuesta a un pregunta que he planteado en otro foro

Queria saber como hace el sistema de busqueda indexada para leer la marca magnetica, si la cinta esta desenebrada.

Para el que no lo conozca el sistema index search hace marcas en la cinta VHS para poder ir hasta ese punto sin tener que ir visualizando la cinta.

El avance y el retroceso es igual de rapido que cuando se rebobina normalmente, no como cuando avazas rapido mostrando la imagen.

Gracias, por vuestra atensión.


----------



## pipistrellum (Ago 15, 2006)

Ya descubri como funciona. 
http://curiosoperoinutil.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=13053#13053


----------



## pipistrellum (Ago 15, 2006)

Hola buenas, esta es mi segunda pregunta.

He probado a quitar la tapa del video, para poder observarlo funcionando, pero solo funciona con la tapa puesta. Con la tapa quitada se pone a rebobinar en cuanto lo enchufo. y en cuanto puede expulsa la cinta.

Se puede hacer algo para que reproduzca con la tapa quitada?

He probado conectar algunas chapas metalicas que estan en contacto con la tapa, pero tampoco funcionaba.

Gracias, por adelantado


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ago 15, 2006)

Esto es debido a la luz ambiente si te fijas hay un poste en el centro que se introduce dentro de la cinta, es este poste hay un led emisor. Tambien verar en los laterales tambien hay unos receptores. Esto sirve para que el video sepa que se a terminado la cinta, porque al principio y al final hay un trozo de cinta transparente.


Para poder ve el funcionamiento simplemente aparta y pon encima de la cinta una revista o libro que tape el cartucho de cinta. tambien vigila la parte derecha que tampoco entre demasiada luz.


en penunbra.


----------



## pipistrellum (Ago 16, 2006)

Es verdad, lo he tapado por la izquierda con una revista y ha funcionado.
Gracias


----------

